# recipe question



## goback2013 (Mar 13, 2018)

thinking of putting together this brew..

80mg/ml primo e
100mg/ml mast e
50mg/ml dhb

1% ba
15% bb
carrier - liquid coconut oil from walmart - which is just mct oil

all resulting in a 50ml solution..

any thoughts ?


----------



## ALLEX (Mar 16, 2018)

goback2013 said:


> thinking of putting together this brew..
> 
> 80mg/ml primo e
> 100mg/ml mast e
> ...



DHB doesn't really like being in oil, so it may want to separate. But the concentration isn't crazy, it could as well work just fine. 

I'd probably use miglyol for some assurance.


----------



## THX (Jun 4, 2018)

DHB will crystallize.


----------



## HUMANALIFE (Jun 11, 2018)

THX said:


> DHB will crystallize.


maybe add some ethyl oleate in there but yeah DHB will most likely crash


----------



## Kinetix (Jun 19, 2018)

a thicker carrier oil and eo that sounds like a pip mess to me with out theses two in there and your not using any other solvents?  LUK


----------

